# Email marketing from AI



## HayleyRidley14 (Apr 28, 2015)

If your company wants to succeed, you have to stay on top of the newest and most up to date trends in the marketing industry. It is very easy to get caught behind, and your competitors will easily trample you if you don’t get ahead. One of the trends we have been seeing is the incorporation of AI in emails and marketing. Here’s how it works. If your company wants to succeed, you have to stay on top of the newest and most up to date trends in the marketing industry. It is very easy to get caught behind, and your competitors will easily trample you if you don’t get ahead. One of the trends we have been seeing is the incorporation of AI in emails and marketing. Here’s how it works. 
[h3]Personalized email[/h3]
Rather than getting an emailed sent to you and a thousand other people, you will get one specifically directed to you. On top of that, it will seem to come from a specific person, according to Forbes. One example would be when you get an email from Fred at a car dealership. It seems very personal, as you were addressed specifically, and Fred seems to be a real person sending you an email. Realistically, the email is coming from an AI database that is programmed to create personal messages. 
[h3]Constant communication brings them in[/h3]
According to Forbes, one of the tricks is that “Fred,” or the AI computer, will keep sending emails to the customer until it gets a response. Sure, maybe a person can ignore you the first time, but then a second email that comes from “Fred” but says something slightly different will be seen again. As the person seeing the email doesn’t realize that Fred is a computer and thinks a real person is trying over and over to get a hold of them, they will eventually respond, even if it is simply to say “no thanks” to the service. More often, though, you’ll get people who show actual interest in the product after getting exposure to it a few times through email. 
[h3]Dealing with real answers[/h3]
The part that doesn’t quite seem to fit yet is the AI giving real responses to real questions. For example, the AI may be programmed with a number of responses to different questions, but it is really difficult to automate responses to every question a human may ask. The better solution to this would be to offer click to call services in the emails, so the people could actually call in and get answers. 
Marketing News brought to you by ClickToCallMarket.com 
Source: forbes.com/sites/erikamorphy/2015/04/19/email-marketing-gets-new-persona-with-ai/

Tags: ai marketing, marketing with ai, ai email marketing, email marketing, marketing with ai, artificial intelligence marketing, personal marketing


----------

